# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ عبدالله بن إبراهيم الفنتوخ رحمه الله (إمام المسجد النبوي) ١٣٤٩هـ - ١٤٣٧ هـ

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
  ترجمة الشيخ عبدالله بن إبراهيم الفنتوخ  		رحمه الله (إمام المسجد النبوي)
		١٣٤٩هـ -- ١٤٣٧ هـ
مولد الشيخ ونشأته :
ولد الشيخ عبد الله بن ابراهيم الفنتوخ في قرية "القصب" التابعة لمحافظة  		شقراء التي تبعد 190 كم شمال غرب العاصمة الرياض عام 1349 هجرية ،
		و قد رزقه الله تعالى والدين كريمين موجهين , فأرسلاه منذ نعومة أظفاره إلى  		كتاتيب تلك القرية - التي لم تعد قرية الآن كما كانت – , فحفظ القرآن  		الكريم وهو لم يتجاوز 16 من عمره , وقرأ القرآن الكريم على الشيخ عبد  		العزيز بن محارب في تلك الفترة .
		طلبه للعلم وأشهر مشايخه:
طلب الشيخ الراحل العلم في السابعة عشر من عمره , حيث سافر إلى الرياض  		ليتتلمذ على يد مفتي البلاد حينها 
		الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ وأخيه عبد اللطيف بن ابراهيم , وقد حصّل  		الشيخ الراحل علما غزيرا في تلك السنة المباركة , فقرأ على يد مفتي البلاد  		كتاب التوحيد والعقيدة الواسطية والقواعد الأربعة للإمام محمد بن عبد  		الوهاب , ومن زملائه في طلب العلم في تلك الفترة الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك .
		تابع الشيخ طلبه للعلم في المدينة المنورة هذه المرة , حيث قرأ على خاله 		
		الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب زاحم كتاب فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد  		للإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب , كما تتلمذ على يد 
		الشيخ القاضي محمد الخيال وغيرهما من العلماء الثقات في المسجد النبوي .
		من مشايخه :
عندما التحق بالمعهد العلمي بالرياض بعد افتتاحه , كان من أبرز العلماء  		الذين تولوا التدريس في المعهد حينها :
		الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز
		و الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي 
		و الشيخ محمد الشنقيطي 
		رحمهم الله . 
		وظائفه :
تولى الشيخ في مسيرته العلمية والدعوية الكثير من المناصب الدينية الرفيعة  		, و التي إن دلت على شيء فإنما تدل على ثقة العلماء به وبعلمه ودينه وخلقه  		, ومن أبرز المهام التي أوكلت إليه :
		* عمل إماماً في المسجد النبوي وأُسند إليه مهمة العمل بهيئة الأمر  		بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر أثناء وجوده بالمدينة المنورة عام 1363 هـ .
		* التدريس في المعهد العلمي بالرياض قبل أن يتخرج , حيث أسندت إليه مهمة  		التدريس وهو ما يزال في السنة الثالثة في ذلك المعهد .
		* أسندت للشيخ مهمة التفتيش بعد تخرجه من المعهد العلمي مباشرة عام 1379  		هجري .
		* كما أسند إليه القضاء بعد تخرجه أيضا , إلا أنه لم يكن يحرص عليه ولم  		يرغب في الاستمرار في هذا العمل , فدعا الله تعالى أن لا يكلفه القضاء ,  		وألح على الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم أن يعفيه من ذلك العمل , فتم له ما أراد  		رغم أن الشيخ محمد كان حريصا على بقائه بالقضاء , لأنه كان يرى أن الزاهد  		في هذا العمل من أمثاله هو الجدير بأن يبقى فيه لذمته وصلاحه .
		* أسند للشيخ الراحل أيضا مهمة نيابة رئيس مدارس محاكم الشرقية , حيث كان  		ينوب عن رئيس تلك المدارس : ابراهيم بن الحقيل .
		* أسندت إليه أيضا مهمة إدارة معهد الإحساء الديني , وبقي مديرا للمعهد 10  		سنوات حتى عام 1390 هجري .
		* أسندت إليه عمادة كلية الشريعة واللغة العربية معا لمدة ستة أشهر ثم  		عمادة كلية الشريعة فقط بعد أن أسندت للشيخ عبد الله التركي عمادة كلية  		اللغة العربية .
		* وأخيرا أسندت للشيخ مهمة العمل بحقل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى مع رئيس دائرة  		الافتاء الشيخ ابراهيم بن محمد بن ابراهيم في بداية الأمر , ثم مع الشيخ  		عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله , حيث تولى الشيخ "الفنتوخ" إدارة الدعوة في  		الداخل والجزيرة العربية , وبقي في هذا المنصب ما يقارب الـــ20 عاما .
أعماله في مجال الدعوة إلى الله :
لا شك أن المدة التي قضاها الشيخ الراحل في العمل بالدعوة إلى الله تعالى  		طويلة , ولا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن تسند مهمة خطيرة وحساسة كهذه في  		المملكة طوال تلك المدة إلا لرجل يتمتع بالعلم والحكمة والاتباع لهدي كتاب  		الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
		لقد آثر الشيخ الراحل مجال العلم والدعوة على القضاء , لعلمه بعظيم مسؤولية  		منصب القضاء , ويقينه بفضل الدعوة عند الله تعالى , وكيف لا والله تعالى  		يقول في محكم كتابه الكريم : { وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا  		إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }  		فصلت/33 , والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الحديث الصحيح لعلي بن أبي  		طالب رضي الله عنه : (فَوَاللَّهِ لَأَنْ يُهْدَى بِكَ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ  		خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ حُمْرِ النَّعَمِ ) صحيح البخاري برقم/2942
		ولعل من أهم البصمات التي تركها الشيخ الراحل , والآثار الإيجابية في  		مسيرته الدعوية الطويلة , والتي ما يزال حصادها وثمارها مستمرا حتى كتابة  		هذه السطور: فكرة إنشاء مكاتب الدعوة بالمملكة العربية السعودية , فجزاه  		الله عن المملكة والمسلمين عموما كل خير .
		كان منهجه في دعوة الناس إلى الله تعالى التفاؤل لا اليأس والتشاؤم , مؤكدا  		أن هذا الدين محفوظ بحفظ الله تعالى له , ومنبها المتشائمين من بعض  		المعاصرين إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لاَ تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ  		مِنْ أُمَّتِى ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ مَنْ خَذَلَهُمْ  		حَتَّى يَأْتِىَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَذَلِكَ ) صحيح مسلم برقم/5059
		كما كان ينبه الدعاة إلى وجوب التفاؤل , والاعتقاد بأن هذا الدين لا يمكن  		أن يضيع أو يزول , وأنه لا بد لمن يريد ان يسلك طريق الدعوة إلى الله أن  		يلتزم طرقها المشروعة المبينة في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  		.
		وله كتاب مطبوع قدم له الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين رحمه الله
		( الإفادة في توحيد العبادة ويليه حجة الحق المبين على خلقه المكلفين)
		وتفرغ في آخر حياته لنشر العلم الشرعي وقرأ عليه الكثير من أهل العلم . 
		إمامته في المسجد النبوي :
صلى بالناس إماماً في المسجد النبوي وذلك عام 1363 ولمدة سنتين ، كما ذكر  		ذلك بنفسه رحمه الله في لقائه في يرنامج ( في موكب الدعوة ) من إعداد  		الدكتور محمد المشوح وفقه الله.إذاعة القرآن الكريم عام 1422 .
		وفاته :
توفي رحمه الله تعالى يوم الثلاثاء الحادي عشر من شهر ربيع الأول من عام  		1437 هـ
		وصُليَ عليه بعد صلاة العصر من يوم الأربعاء بجامع الملك خالد بأم الحمام ,  		ودفن في مقبرة أم الحمام ، وكانت جنازته عظيمة مشهودة ، رحمه الله ونفع  		بعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين .
		والمرجو أن يقوم طلابه ومحبيه بنشر علمه وسيرته والإفادة منها خصوصاً في  		مجال الدعوة وخبراته الطويلة والمنوعة والثرية.
		مصادر الترجمة
		• لقاء مع الشيخ رحمه الله في برنامج (في موكب الدعوة ) إعداد الدكتور محمد  		المشوح .
		• كتاب أئمة الحرمين ـ إعداد عبدالله بن أحمد آل علاف.
		• بعض المواقع الألكترونية التي نشرت خبر وفاته رحمه الله .
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/46.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى ، وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------

